# meine Bilder dauern ewig :-(



## lachnett (21. Oktober 2007)

hallo zusammen,

seit ca. 4 fünf Jahren beschäftige ich mich ein wenig mit AdobePS und habe im Laufe der Zeit festgestellt, dass es mir immer mehr Spass macht.

Mittlerweile bearbeite ich ( mit ps 6 ) ... Größen bis zu... ca. 30 MB.

Jeder Arbeitsschritt und selbst das Abspeichern von Bildern dieser Größe, setzen meinen Rechner völlig "Schach matt".

Einige Leute in meiner umgebung meinten, dass dies am Arbeitsspeicher ( Kapazität ) liegt. ( meiner hat so ca. 500 MB und mein PC ist "Standart" ...für ca. 600 EUR vor zwei/drei Jahren.

Mich würde nun interessieren, in welcher Größe Ihr und wie erfolgreich Ihr Eure Bilder mit PS bearbeitet.

Ist ein leistungsfähigerer Arbeitsspeicher die Lösung meines Problems, oder müsste ich kleinere Bilder bearbeiten?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (21. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe auf meinem Rechner *.ps-Dateien liegen, die mehr als 200 MB großsind und kann damit normal arbeiten.

Deine 500 MB RAm halte ich für entscheidend zu wenig. Ich habe z. B. 3.000 MB drin. Arbeitsspeicher ist sehr wichtig bei der Bearbeitung. Du kannst Photoshop sagen, wie viel Speicher er nutzen darf/soll. Und du kannst Arbeits-Volumes festlegen. Das bringt auch einiges.

Beim Schreiben ist eine schnelle Festplatte auch nicht ganz unwichtig, aber lieber mehr RAM.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## lachnett (22. Oktober 2007)

200 MB große Bilder, phantastisch, wenn dann auch noch alles Problemlos läuft.
Wie schnell öffnest Du ein so großes Bild, speicherst es ab oder wie lange braucht PS um z.B. auf das gesamte Bild einen "heftigen"  Filter anzuwenden?

Nun, am Samstag hatte ich mir ein Lap Top ( weil ich viel unterwegs bin ) gekauft, in der Hoffnung wieder Spaß am Arbeiten zu bekommen.

Es ist ein Toshiba, den ich hauptsächlich wegen seines Arbeitsspeichers ( 2000 MB ) und einem 17 er Bildschirm gekauft habe. Leider läuft hier mein PS 7 nicht und so habe ich mir dann den CS 3, für die Woche ausgeliehen, um zu schauen ob der Prozessor (Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU) und der Arbeitsspeicher nun beim Bearbeiten meiner Bilder endlich wieder tt.

Ja, das Bearbeiten meiner Bilder geht jetzt schneller, *aber doch nicht so, wie erhofft.  *
Leider ist der CS 3 auch in englischer Version und darin bin ich schlecht. Ich weiß nicht mal wie ich die weichen Auswahlkanten hinbekomme. Jetzt kann ich das natürlich gar nicht richtig testen.
. 
Insgesamt bin ich mit dem Kauf jetzt schon sehr unzufrieden. Hätte ich wohl besser einen Rechner für zu Hause genommen? Habe ich die NAchteile eines Lap Tops übersehen?
( kleiner Bildschirm und...? )

Ist es schwierig dem PS zu sagen, wie viel Speicher er nutzen darf/soll. Und wie kann ich das  Arbeits-Volumes festlegen? Vielleicht könnte ich das ausprobieren um nicht gänzlich in Depressionen zu verfallen. Allerdings bin ich doch sehr unbeholfen, was solche Dinge angeht.

Nun war ich endlich dort angekommen, den PS 7 ein wenig zu verstehen, Freude an meinen Bildern zu entwickeln und jetzt so eine Pleite. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Alexander Groß (22. Oktober 2007)

Warum leihst du dir CS3 und nimmst nicht die deutsche Testversion? 

Alex


----------



## lachnett (22. Oktober 2007)

Deutsche Testversion?

Wie komme ich denn da ran und wie lange darf ich die testen. Hast Du einen Tip, wo ich CS 3 in deutsch dann später günstig kaufen kann?

Menno, was entstehen hier all für Fragen in meinem Kopf. Ich hoffe das ist OK


----------



## Leola13 (22. Oktober 2007)

Hai,

Testversion gibt es bei Adobe, Laufzeit 30 Tage (glaub ich).

Upgrade, du hast ja PS 7, bei Ebay ca. 250 Euro.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## lachnett (23. Oktober 2007)

> [Testversion gibt es bei Adobe



Danke, leider komme ich seit gestern nicht auf die Adobe - Site.

Ist die Site bei Euch auch unerreichbar?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

Also nochmal zusammengefasst: Dein Arbeitsrechner ist etwa 3 Jahre alt und lt. deinen 
Angaben nicht (mehr) der allerbeste. Auf diesem Rechner wird keinesfalls CS3 laufen.

Nun hast du dir einen Laptop gekauft, der wohl relativ ordentlich scheint. Auf diesem 
Notebook müßte Photoshop 6 bzw. 7 (du widersprichst dich zwischen deinem ersten
und zweiten Post, aber macht nix) wunderbar laufen.

Dass auf diesem Notebook unglücklickerweise Photoshop CS3 nicht optimal läuft
ist zumindest nachvollziehbar, da CS3 ziemlich ressourcenfressend ist. Ich kenne die 
genauen Spezifikationen deines Notebooks nicht, deswegen tippe ich einfach mal darauf.

Weiterhin fragtest du nach der deutschen Tryout-Version von Photoshop CS3.
Diese ist - wie eigentlich alle Programme von Adobe - auf der Adobe-Homepage
zu finden, in deinem Fall unter http://www.adobe.com/de/products/photoshop/index.html

Dort kannst du dich auch gleich über die (Update)Preise der Software informieren.

Liebe Grüße
Markus


----------



## lachnett (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo nochmal, Ihr netten!

leider kenne ch mich mit Computern (Hardware/Software..dem Instalieren und allem was so dazu gehört) nicht so aus, bearbeite halt ein bisschen meine Ídeen mit PS, lese Emails und vertreibe mir ein bisschen die Zeit im www.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe und verständlichen Erklärungen bis hierher. Nun bin ich mittlerweile soweit, dass CS3 (Testversion) auf meinem Notebook endlich in Deutsch läuft.

Ich werde es mir kaufen, weil ich meine PS7 auf CD und incl. Zugangscode nicht mehr auffinden kann. Ich bin ca. 7 mal umgezogen, seit 1999 und habe so einiges verloren.

Zum bearbeiten auf "Notebook" hätte ich noch folgende Frage:

Kann man an einem Lap Top einen fetteren Bildschirm anschließen?

freundliche Grüße


----------



## der_maxi (26. Oktober 2007)

aber sicher kannste das! kanns eigentlich an jeden laptop mit videoausgang genauso wie an n normalen desktop PC andere bildschirme anschließen.

musst du nur unter den treibereinstellungen so organisen wie du das gerne haben willst, kommt sehr auf die grafikkarte an, was hast für ne grafikkarte? nVidea oder ATI?
davon hengt ab, wie man das mit dem monitor treibertechnisch handhabt.

mfg, der_maxi


----------



## lachnett (28. Oktober 2007)

ah prima, so lerne ich dann mal mein System kennen. Ich habe mich vorgearbeitet und festgestellt, dass ich eine NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600 Grafikkarte habe.

Den Bildschirm konnte ich auch anschließen.

Insgesamt bin ich nun recht zufrieden. Mich stört nur eine Tatsache, dass - wenn ich den Stilisierungsfilter, "Extrudieren" auf einen Großteil meines Bildes anwenden möchte, dies nach wie vor *eewig dauert*. ( so teste ich meine Anforderungen an das System )

Alle anderen Arbeiten machen mir nun wieder Spaß.

Ist das normal mit dem "Extrudieren" oder müsste das nun bei 2000 MB RAM schneller funktionieren. 

Vielen Dank


----------

